# different dahlias....



## sarrasani (Dec 6, 2016)

because different PP and more because different lenses.
1 and 2 with Leitz-R elmarit 100 f/2.8 macro
3-4 with Meyer Trioplan 100 mm. TA, a7r sony, Dxo PP and jpg compression to 4k resolution (clicking on the image).
Please don't search for perfect focus in trioplan images....
with this lens it's not possible. Other qualities, if you like them.

All the best,
Sandro


----------

